# Coyotes and miniature cattle



## tractorsnowman (May 27, 2009)

Hello all:
Am thinking about making a move into the world of miniature cattle (Dexters or Lowlines). My concern is that we have some coyote around. Neighbor has picked off a couple on his horse farm. Are these breeds large enough that they would not be attractive to coyotes? Don't want to go the route of having a donkey or something like that in with them as my Pointer is well behaved.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have Dexter cattle and I have seen coyotes in the pasture and the cows had him on the run. They will not tolerate a stray dog or coyote in their pasture. I wouldn't worry about coyotes at all, cattle are not their first choice for food.
P.J.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I've lost a few calves to coyotes over the years. I have Dexters, Jerseys and beef cow crosses. Only the Dexters have horns, and only the Dexters have never lost a calf to coyotes. 
I now have a polled Dexter bull so next year's calves will be polled - we'll see how it goes when they become moms but I am concerned that with their smaller size and with no horns the coyotes will be getting the occasional calf.
The coyotes won't bother adult cows unless one is down where they can easily access it.
Concerning calves though, I've actually seen them work together to cut a calf out of the herd to get it.

ETA - My cattle are on a large property, pretty secluded and about half woodland. There may be less problems on a smaller property that's more open.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

My neighbor's Angus will kill coyotes if they corner them. Not sure what you call his cows as he just calls them an old fashioned Angus, but the cows run maybe 900# on average, and some of them are kind of short legged. Coyotes will get calves that are hidden in the hedgerow on occasion, but if they are spotted the whole herd will surround them to kill them. My Holsteins are nothing like them.

Jennifer


----------

